# New Kit



## lrs143 (Aug 20, 2013)

I've been messing around with several designs and finally settled on this. I'll be testing it out Labor Day weekend, and again for 5 days while taking a Combat Tracking class in late September. So far I've not been able to do more than wear it for an extended period to see how comfortable it is.
Made from 1000d Cordura, 1/8" closed cell foam (doubled over the shoulders), Murdock Webbing, and ITW Nexus buckles.
Bib opens for storage of documents, maps, etc...





X-Type Harness, very comfortable and very stable. Need to angle the drag handle so it doesn't cover the Velcro.




Small Optional Admin Pouch is height adjustable.




Spacer Mesh on the inside helps with cooling.




We're working on a small 3-day pack that will attach or can be worn by itself. The Mag Pouches are still being worked on, not sure if I like this design yet or even if they're different enough from others on the market.
Thoughts?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like a RACK, yet not... and in a good way. Figure out the 3 day pack and I'd test one for you in the nevada desert, if'n you toss some Mk17 mag pouches on it.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 20, 2013)

Is that one you made yourself or did a sample machinist make it for you?


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 20, 2013)

I put this one together myself and made the patterns. I have a shop that will make them after I say they're gtg.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 20, 2013)

We're making covers for the Rabintex RBH Air Crew's now too.








About to start on Ops Core covers too.


----------



## reed11b (Aug 20, 2013)

I really like the look of that kit. Make it under the price of the Rudder RAC H-Harness and I'm in. 
Reed


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 20, 2013)

Actually the bib and x-harness are $159.98, but the SS 10% discount makes it $143.98 so it looks like you're in Reed.


----------



## reed11b (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll start putting the pennies in the piggybank now so that I'll have enough for it either before or after sniper school in January.
Reed


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 20, 2013)

We should have piles of them by then. Let me know.


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 21, 2013)

If you need any testers, I'll be more than happy to run it for you.  I'll be going through some courses and I'll bring it out here to A'stan with me as well.  I'd be more than happy to give you a full review of my findings.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 22, 2013)

Alright, should have the short patrol pack done to show next week. Lot's of progress this week.


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

I was curious if you are going to wear that standalone or thinking of over a plate carrier for some other workings.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 25, 2013)

We're working on making the rig work over the plate carrier we're currently dev-ing. Also, the short patrol pack can be stand alone or attached to x-harness or plate carrier.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 25, 2013)

Are you using a 90 degree clamshell folder for your Mil-T-5038?  I find when you cut it on the edge like you have on the shoulder straps instead of having one continuous binding run with rounded corners you get a lot of wear.  Also it cuts down your machining time as its just bind, cut, sear instead of bind, cut, sear, bind, cut, cut, sear, sear.  Your binding has jumped off on the back left where your drag handle mates up to the rear.

I really like your back panel, the form really flows but I would have sewn the 2" webbing down in a box/cross with tacks on the end, maybe another row of PALS on the base to increase real estate a bit.  The bib being squared off at the edges takes away from the nice form of the back panel in my view as it goes from nice curves that wont snag or rub on clothing to a box.

A feature I recently started incorporating into velcro closures like you have on the main compartment is to have a 1 1/2" gap in the centre of hook/loop as opposed to the webbing tabs.  I got the idea off a Crye Gen2 shirts bicep pockets.  Its less on your cutting sheet, a wee bit less weight and one less thing for machinists to do.  You might have guessed but I do something similar to you for a job.  I don't know how it is for you but labour is our biggest cost to make anything so anything I can chop out of the build process without compromising strength or function is a good thing and helps keep the cost down.  Being a former Grunt I still feel bad charging guys a lot for stuff.

The helmet cover is really nice.  I've been dying to play with one but noone has ordered one as a custom job and we don't have cool helmets down here to build them for, just generic TC-2000 types.


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2013)

I think it's awesome Mac speaks 'Merican dimensions instead of that "meter" stuff.


----------



## pardus (Aug 25, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I think it's awesome Mac speaks 'Merican dimensions instead of that "meter" stuff.



You will learn to join the civilized world dammit!


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2013)

pardus said:


> You will learn to join the civilized world dammit!


 
The one you left to join us?

Ammerrrriiccaaaaa, fuck YEAH!


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 26, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I think it's awesome Mac speaks 'Merican dimensions instead of that "meter" stuff.



You mean metre. Not your 'Murica (Fuck Yeah! (TM)) spelling. One day I will go to your distant shores and spread the Good Word about cricket and tea and correct pronunciation etc etc.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 26, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> You mean metre. Not your 'Murica (Fuck Yeah! (TM)) spelling. One day I will go to your distant shores and spread the Good Word about cricket and tea and correct pronunciation etc etc.


You eat crickets when you drink tea?


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> You mean metre. Not your 'Murica (Fuck Yeah! (TM)) spelling. One day I will go to your distant shores and spread the Good Word about cricket and tea and correct pronunciation etc etc.


 
No, I think that's what we're taught in school: "e" before "r" except after "noonecares."

By the way, lrs143, your stuff looks sharp. If I'm hijacking your thread the least I can do is sort of participate.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2013)

SOWT said:


> You eat crickets when you drink tea?


 
And are they crunchy?

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2013)

Leave it to a bunch of dudes that use the word "cunt" freely to derail a good thread. B.T.W. I have not seen that word used yet. Your all slipping!:wall:

F.M.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Are you using a 90 degree clamshell folder for your Mil-T-5038?  I find when you cut it on the edge like you have on the shoulder straps instead of having one continuous binding run with rounded corners you get a lot of wear.  Also it cuts down your machining time as its just bind, cut, sear instead of bind, cut, sear, bind, cut, cut, sear, sear.  Your binding has jumped off on the back left where your drag handle mates up to the rear.
> 
> I really like your back panel, the form really flows but I would have sewn the 2" webbing down in a box/cross with tacks on the end, maybe another row of PALS on the base to increase real estate a bit.  The bib being squared off at the edges takes away from the nice form of the back panel in my view as it goes from nice curves that wont snag or rub on clothing to a box.
> 
> ...


 
I do have a binding attachment but did not have it when I made this prototype so I did the binding by hand. The inside curves make it really hard to use the attachment also.
The edge of the drag handle is exposed because I changed the angle of the handle. My TSD (Tactical Stitch Dude) will professionalize the entire assembly.
The small chest admin pouch has the gap in the Velcro to aid in opening without tabs and that will be incorporated into the bib.
On the squared edges of the bib, rounding it or angling it more cuts into usable MOLLE, + it just gets covered up with kit anyway.
Agreed on keeping prices under control for Joe... been there too.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2013)

@lrs143. Don't remember if I asked this before but are you making an aid bag? I would like to see a design on that.

F.M.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 26, 2013)

Started on one, but not happy with it. Working on another design that rides better.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 26, 2013)

SOWT said:


> You eat crickets when you drink tea?


 
I have to admit crickets taste good, and if you spread a little peanut butter or brie on them their legs don't catch as bad in your gullet ... but they taste better with beer than tea. 

BTW sewing / tailoring is usually measured in English not metric units...  fabric comes in yards, right?  stitches and weave are measured per inch...  'nuff said.   Bad Commonwealthers not using their Colonial measurements but bending to the metric will of the French and the UN...  shame on you...


I need a good aid bag...  hurry up already.:wall:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 26, 2013)

I feel your pain on hand binding, did it for years.  I have a free arm with a clamshell folder now and I would never go back unless it's a straight line.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I have to admit crickets taste good, and if you spread a little peanut butter or brie on them their legs don't catch as bad in your gullet ... but they taste better with beer than tea.
> 
> BTW sewing / tailoring is usually measured in English not metric units...  fabric comes in yards, right?  stitches and weave are measured per inch...  'nuff said.   Bad Commonwealthers not using their Colonial measurements but bending to the metric will of the French and the UN...  shame on you...
> 
> ...


 
I would buy a fucking American made, one of "us: who made an aid bag instead of some shit from Blackhawk. Fucking supporting our own...

F.M.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 26, 2013)

You don't have to yell... I'm on it!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2013)

lrs143 said:


> You don't have to yell... I'm on it!


 
WHO'S YELLING! You ok bro? Make an aidbag in OD green and I will buy one, sell my sister (ask @Kraut783 ) or I will pimp Pardus.....

F.M.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ranger Green okay?


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep. I like that also.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2013)

@pardus: Don't hate my brother. It's all good. I know a corner in Philly, West Kensington, land of the heroin skin toads and pro's. The street is respectable and "safe". 

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Aug 26, 2013)

Double HATE!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2013)

pardus said:


> Double HATE!


 
LMAO!

F.M.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 26, 2013)

Ha!  Wrong thread.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2013)

Any pictures of her?

F.M.


----------



## digrar (Aug 27, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I think it's awesome Mac speaks 'Merican dimensions instead of that "meter" stuff.




Meters are something you put coins into for parking...


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 27, 2013)

digrar said:


> Meters are something you put coins into for parking...


Says the meter maid


----------



## digrar (Aug 27, 2013)

We contract that out down here.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 27, 2013)

Well done sir.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 27, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> WHO'S YELLING! You ok bro? Make an aidbag in OD green and I will buy one, sell my sister (ask @Kraut783 ) or I will pimp Pardus.....
> 
> F.M.


 
You don't want his sister...  he's been trying to get rid of her for years and the price keeps going down...  just like Filene's Basement....

and Pardus?  he's just trouble, big kiwi trouble...  and you can't understand him except for the words cunt and wanker....


----------



## Muppet (Aug 27, 2013)

x SF med said:


> You don't want his sister...  he's been trying to get rid of her for years and the price keeps going down...  just like Filene's Basement....
> 
> and Pardus?  he's just trouble, big kiwi trouble...  and you can't understand him except for the words cunt and wanker....


 
True, I have been pimping my sister out to fellow warriors. True, Pardus cannot be understood but the words "cunt / wanker" will fit well in the land of prositutes...Besides. Pardus is cool in my book.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 27, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> True, I have been pimping my sister out to fellow warriors. True, Pardus cannot be understood but the words "cunt / wanker" will fit well in the land of prositutes...Besides. Pardus is cool in my book.
> 
> F.M.


 

You used Pardus and cool in reference to each other in the same sentence.... You funny Pe-tah-san....


----------

